# i3 4010u with better ram and gfx vs i5 4200u



## sakumar79 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi,
   I am considering purchase of laptop with following requirements - Core i5 4th gen, 4GB ram, Windows OS loaded, somewhat lightweight, with budget of 40-45k max... Usage is mainly browsing and general office software.

   I have shortlisted HP Pavilion 14-n009TU as it is 2kg and fits my needs. But it is not available at the local stores.

   One of the vendor is suggesting Lenovo Ideapad S510p (59-411351) as alternative. Other than increase in weight, it is Core i3 4th gen... But on the up side, it has 8 GB ram and 2 GB gfx card and 1TB HDD instead of 500 GB...

   He says that the higher ram and the gfx card will compensate somewhat for the i3 instead of i5 present. 

   On *cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i5-4200U-vs-Intel-Core-i3-4010U it is noted that other than single core performance, the i3 processor is almost close to the i5. 

    Please inform if it is okay to go for the Lenovo laptop...

EDIT: Also, any comments on how much better is the 2 GB NVIDIA N15V-GM gfx compared to the inbuilt Intel HD Graphics 4400 of the hp laptop would be appreciated...

Thanks in advance
Arun

- - - Updated - - -

100+views, but no reply, so I thought I would fill up the standard questionnnaire and add that data here...

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
40-45k max (no stretching)

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
14" preferred, 15.6" may be accepted if it is not too heavy (say under 2.5 kg)

3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Browsing, MS Office and other basic office requirements

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
Prefer 4th Gen i5. 4 GB RAM required. Graphics card not required. Windows OS is must (otherwise, if it comes with DOS/Linux, cost must be under 35-39k so that I can buy legal OEM license of Windows 8.

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
 a. Like: HP, Lenovo, Toshiba, Sony, Dell
 b. Dislike: Asus, Acer, etc

6) Anything else you would like to say?
Purchase place - Local

Thanks in advance
Arun


----------



## seamon (Apr 18, 2014)

Lenovo Z510


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 18, 2014)

Z510 would be too costly. 50k around.


----------



## seamon (Apr 19, 2014)

With the tasks the op mentioned, an i3 vs i5 argument is rubbish invalid as both will perform equally. Just get a cheap and light notebook.


----------



## AbhMkh (Apr 19, 2014)

4 GB ram should be adequate unless you are planinng on running some very memory hogging processes like  VM's or something.

Anyways, why dont you try the HP Pavillion 15 N208tx. It has the best of both worlds, a 4th gen core i5 alongwith a decen midrange 740m graphics chip in 45k.


----------



## hitesh (Apr 19, 2014)

For gaming, the i5 one is better even though the i3 one has GPU. Why? Because latter is a i3 U processor which means 1.7-1.8ghz freq and no turbo boost which in turn means that it will heavily bottleneck the GPU ( which is just 20% better than HD4400/HD4600 )

But as this laptop isn't for gaming, you don't need all that (i5 or GPU) and you don't have to cross the 40k mark (hell even the 35k). 
You just need an i3 U processor, that's it. Save those 5-10k (if you want to spend them, spend them on SSD)

Also AFAIK HP A.S.S isn't good. I would recommend Dell, Lenovo and Acer


----------



## sakumar79 (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments...

1. As mentioned by tanmaymohan, Z510 is over my budget...

2. The HP Pavillion 15 N208tx looks good, but I dont require a gfx card. I was offered the i3 model with gfx card and more RAM saying it would be roughly equivalent to i5 model.

3. I realize an i3 proccy would be enough, but I would prefer to invest a bit more and get i5 if possible as I will not need to change/upgrade the laptop for a longer time... However, I will give some thought to the possibility of i3 instead of i5...

4. [MENTION=132417]hitesh[/MENTION], locally, I have other hp products (printer, etc) for which I get good service, so I feel A.S.S will not be an issue here... However, I am not comfortable with Acer products...

Thanks again, and any more comments are also welcome...
Arun


----------



## hitesh (Apr 19, 2014)

sakumar79 said:


> 3. I realize an i3 proccy would be enough, but I would prefer to invest a bit more and get i5 if possible as I will not need to change/upgrade the laptop for a longer time... However, I will give some thought to the possibility of i3 instead of i5...



i3 + SSD >> i5

- - - Updated - - -



sakumar79 said:


> 4. [MENTION=132417]hitesh[/MENTION], locally, I have other hp products (printer, etc) for which I get good service, so I feel A.S.S will not be an issue here... However, I am not comfortable with Acer products...



That's good !


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 20, 2014)

*www.flipkart.com/computer/compare?ids=COMDSHYJJGP5UDGU,COMDHZ74QBWHCMZF

I recommend Z500


----------



## sakumar79 (Apr 20, 2014)

Z500 is not under consideration as it is 3rd gen i5 as well as exceeds my budget (45k max)

Thanks anyway.
Arun


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 20, 2014)

Or check Lenovo g510


----------



## sakumar79 (Apr 20, 2014)

[MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION], Thank you, the G510 is also under consideration, but I would prefer it to be lighter.

Thanks
Arun


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 20, 2014)

sakumar79 said:


> Z500 is not under consideration as it is 3rd gen i5 as well as exceeds my budget (45k max)
> 
> Thanks anyway.
> Arun



That 3rd gen i5 beats 4th gen i5, that HP & Dell offers...... It can be considered approx. equal to 4th gen i7 4500U


----------

